
Nine Recommendation Tools We Wish We Had - nreece
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/recommendation_tools_we_wish.php
======
wheels
Shameless plug: if you're sitting on the right data to make any of these
happen and are interested in trying to throw something together, drop me a
line. There are a couple of the wishlist items on there that map pretty well
to the model that we use in our recommendation engine.

